# Satellite TV



## HookTheBrotherUp (May 11, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with Free To Air (FTA) Satellite television service? How about Satellite programming services (paid subscription). Can programming be picked from Western countries, UK, EU, US?

Regards


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

I have SHOWTIME - many American Dramas etc and football from UK, Coronation Street and Emmerdale (but a bit behind), you get used to it.


----------



## LouiseE (May 7, 2008)

We have just had our television connected through DU and you have a choice with them of a showtime package or an Orbit package. There really isn't any British television on Showtime. We chose Showtime but we will be changing to Orbit after 3 months (the minimum subscription!)


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

i'll be having two or three televisions in our apartment , what i would like to know is do we have to purchase 2 receivers for them , as someone was mentioning to me that it all satelite tv in dubai ?all the help is appreciated.


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

pooji said:


> i'll be having two or three televisions in our apartment , what i would like to know is do we have to purchase 2 receivers for them , as someone was mentioning to me that it all satelite tv in dubai ?all the help is appreciated.


If you subscribe to Evision you do not need any receivers and can use multiple TVs. But if you go for satellite Dish you will require seperate receiver's for each TV with a common Dish Antenna. Visit evision.ae for Packages and channel details


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

in your experience what would you recommend as i am new to dubai, we are from canada ,here we have a cable connection with 130 channels for canadaian and some US channels and a dishnetwork satellite for US and indian channls.
i did check the website their packages are fine .how much does it cost for the satellite connection and per receiver ? do we have to pay monthly with the satellite as well?
thanks


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

If you want sports channels and other premium channels like sky news, TCM, discovery, animal planet, star movies then you have to subscribe to evision( cable network) or sattellite packages ( orbit, art, firstnet, tfc etc ). If you go for free to air channels you will receive mostly arabic and indian channels with few english channels( BBC , CNN, CNBC18, MBC 2,). There are some receivers which are programmed for receiving paid channels but this may stop working any time.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

Hmm interesting info.
I just wanted to further ask that I will be bringing my TVs from Canada so these are I believe NTSC based. I will be hooking up a transformer so that the voltage problem is handled. That said I would need to know if cable or sattelite work with my TVs or not. 
I think the sattelite should be ok as the signal is not NTSC or PAL based but I don't know what happens to the signal once it goes through the sat recievers. Also I believe the cable would surely have a problem.

Now that said the question is that can I bring my TVs over and put a PAL to NTSC converter in the middle to convert the signal to NTSC and feed my TVs. I guess I will need 3 of those.

All help is surely appreciated. I only request a quick answer as I have to make the decision between bringing or not bringing my TVs over soon.


----------

